# Solved: System Tray Icons too small.



## vochee (Jun 9, 2000)

Currently my system tray Icons are a tad too small. My PC resolution is not good enuf for me to see them properly. I would like to increase the icon size a little.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Right click on the Desktop and select Properties. Select the Settings tab. Set the Resolution to 800X600 pixels. Click Ok.


----------



## vochee (Jun 9, 2000)

Tried that. No joy.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

If it is that you are unable to reach the Ok button, go as far as you can go, then use the Tab and Arrow keys to reach the Ok button and press Enter. 800X600 pixels should be sufficient.


----------



## vochee (Jun 9, 2000)

You are correct. I can't reeach the OK button at the window bottom. The Tab and arrow keys don't move the window. Is there another way?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

vochee said:


> You are correct. I can't reeach the OK button at the window bottom. The Tab and arrow keys don't move the window. Is there another way?


The Window wont move. The tab will move the options, such as Apply, to Ok, etc. The arrow key will move the slider. Is the way we use to work in Windows when no Mouse was present.


----------



## vochee (Jun 9, 2000)

I understand what our saying but how can I shrink the window so I can see the whole window.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Go into safe mode and it will only load the windows I think at 640x680,
Now your be able to go and change the settings and see every thing.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

vochee, I see you have 3 threads, I'm assuming they are all related? If so, you aren't helping your cause by triple posting.


----------



## vochee (Jun 9, 2000)

Please tell me how to go into the safe mode.


----------



## vochee (Jun 9, 2000)

I was finally able to start in safe mode by asking Google. It wasn't the final answer but the exercise helped to steer me in the right direction by the process of elimination. Thanks. The cure came from an unexpected source. I simply went to settings and changed the image size to 96% and everything fell into place.


----------



## vochee (Jun 9, 2000)

Sorry about the 3 threads. It must have happened inadvertantly. Won't happen again. Problem has been solved. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Glad you got thinks fixed.


----------

